# Just arrived Temeschburger



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Hi,

Just had to share a couple of photos of my new copper (kupfer) color Temeschburgers (Timisora Tumblers) that I imported with the help of the president of the German Temeschburger Club. It was a long process and not cheap but I very pleased to get this color.

Link

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Beautiful. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Its just awesome !!!!!. Love the colors. Thnaks for sharing.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They're really beautiful.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are awesome birds. Thank you for showing the pictures.
Margaret


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Beautiful birds.


----------

